# Can you still get the new whizzer engine?



## oquinn (Jun 1, 2012)

I have several springer bikes maby A whizzer kit..


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2012)

This was discussed recently.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...experience-with-these-particular-Whizzer-kits


----------

